# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Begin Menopauze?

## helen37

Hallo , ik ben 37 jaar en ben nu 5 dagen over tijd , 2 zwangerschapstesten gedaan en allebei negatief, maar menstruatie blijft uit .
Zou de overgang nu al begonnen zijn? :Confused: 
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee ?

Groetjes Helen37

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Helen37,

Ik kan je niet zo zeggen of je al in je menopauze bent.. Heb je normaal gesproken een hele regelmatige menstruatie of juist onregelmatig? Of heb je misschien last van stress? Stress kan er namelijk ook voor zorgen dat de menstruatie uitblijft. 37 Is namelijk niet een leeftijd waarop je zou zeggen dat de menopauze begint, maar helaas gebeurd het soms wel. Je zou nog even kunnen afwachten, en anders even een belletje naar de huisarts!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## helen37

Hoi Sylvia,

Bedankt voor jouw reactie.Ja , wel een hoop stress gehad. Maar menstrueerde altijd wel regelmatig. Ik heb al 3 kids, en bij mijn eerste kind was de zwangerschapstest bij de dokter ook negatief terwijl ik toch zwanger was. Zaterdag ga ik nog maar een keer testen, en als die negatief is ,ga ik maandag maar even langs de huisarts.
Ik laat t nog wel weten,

Groetjes Helen37

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Helen37,

Ja ben idd benieuwd, het zou natuurlijk kunnen, maar meestal is een leeftijd van 37 onwaarschijnlijk om mee te beginnen met de menopauze. Als je zelf idd al meerdere malen te maken hebt gehad met testen die een verkeerde uitslag gaven is idd een bezoekje aan de huisarts wel een goed idee. Ben zeer benieuwd!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

